# Camera adapter for finder scope for telescope



## pdentrem (Jul 20, 2014)

I finished up an adapter for a new guider camera for my telescope today. The original finder has a right angle diagonal and eyepiece. It is not used currently as I was swapping the other guider from my stay at home setup every time I was on the road. I decided to use the second finder scope and a new camera to stop having to re-align every time.

The finder is shorter than the other one, so I had to make an extension and adapter to replace that diagonal. Used a couple pieces of alumium cored rod. Making metric threads is an issue currently as the lathe motor does not reverse, the contactors work and power goes to the motor but no reverse. Have to check that. Anyways here are a couple pictures of the before and after. The camera per the maker cools through the eyepiece focus tube, so I made a snug fit and it can have a good contact to the adapter and release the heat through those fins. Thread are a bit ragged but that is the nature of small threads and soft AL.
Now I just need it to stop raining, the forest fire smoke to blow away and the have clear nights on not working the next day nights!
Pierre


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi,
I've always heard that fine threads are a challenge on soft Al, but yours looks far superior to the shaft adaptor I got done at a local machinist here in Hyderabad. BTW, is the main telescope a Newtonian? What is the mirror size?

John


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 17, 2014)

I have 3 scopes Orion 80ED, Sky Watcher 120ED, these are my photo scopes, and a Newtonian 13.1" f4.4. It is under construction. Using a custom Zambuto mirror to replace the old 13.1" mirror. Hope to have it done this week.
Pierre


----------

